# C2 or Schimmel short runner



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I am trying to make my mind up on which short runner to get. Looking for feed back on both of them and some pictures installed.
thanks!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Jamesgti* »_Well I am trying to make my mind up on which short runner to get. Looking for feed back on both of them and some pictures installed.
thanks!

Not trying to back-door Bill by posting this, but just wanted to say we are going to be running a SALE on our 12V QuickFlow starting next week.....
chris
C2
And a picture of an MKIV install for peeps


















_Modified by C2Motorsports at 4:04 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (C2Motorsports)*

mine is umpolished for now ....


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

SP ftw


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (C2Motorsports)*

Im gonna look at that sale C2 are having


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

love c2 software, love the SP SRI. cant beat a cast piece.


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*

Yes a sale is intesting. Now Fitment is my only question. Which one is less of a hassle to install?


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*

seriously, doesnt the SRI involve swapping out the fans ect?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (doobsta)*

i just installed a schimmel SRI with his obd2 adapter elbow and didnt have to trim fans or anything, on an otherwise stock 98mk3


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

A bit off topic, but why does everyone always choose the driver's side TB. There's much more space on the passenger side. Routing the piping will almost be the same too.


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

all i can think of on that one is for using AWIC setup maybe?
good Q btw


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*

YEah I have the C2 short runner and I cant say Im impressed, I really dont want to bash the guys because i know they do amazing work but Ive had mine resurfaced twice now cause of leaks and I think there is still a little leak sometimes but other people have had luck with them but i guess for the price u cant beat it


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_YEah I have the C2 short runner and I cant say Im impressed, I really dont want to bash the guys because i know they do amazing work but Ive had mine resurfaced twice now cause of leaks and I think there is still a little leak sometimes but other people have had luck with them but i guess for the price u cant beat it 

[serious question/not bashing]you sure its the sri thats warped and not that part of the head? If you've done it twice that would show me that something else is wrong[/serious question/not bashing]


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

I've got a Schimmel intake and it's a very nice part.
My advice is to run a fuel return on the throttle end of the rail though or you'll get evap problems on cyls 5 and 6 when the motor is roasting.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

i like the c2 one better.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Reasons?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

-i don't like casting..had a few with leftover casting marks and pieces inside
-TB position is better
-i support a great company like C2 and they stand behind everything they do
-the spturbo one if you use there fuel rail the endby the tb is a bit close to the tb and linkage DEPENDING on what setup you use
- C2 is a bit wierd with the fuel rail but easy to mod and use a stock one.
-airpump setp is easy on the c2
don't get me wrong BOTH are nice and both could improve a bit but my vote is for C2's


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Schimmel's manifold is baby's butt smooth inside, zero casting flash anywhere and 100% machined flat.
I like the fact you can use the stock rail on C2's, which creates a nice air gap to stop the fuel baking in heavy traffic. Also keeps the fuel hoses stock for neatness. 
Schimmel have recently made a 30 degree elbow like the C2's.
I have a stock reg bolted to the throttle end of SPTurbo's rail and it has masses of cable clearance. I'll try and get a pic up.
Don't need the air pump on my car, or the CAT, or the EGR, or twin lambda








I agree, both manifolds have their merits. I just like to hear the pros and cons of both...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_-
don't get me wrong BOTH are nice and both could improve a bit but my vote is for C2's

every product has its bonuses and crap sides....and each person has thier own say and likes...thats all...
both are good, either choice is good and you'll be happy...


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

i prefure the c2 one, i think it has alot to do with the fact of the price, and that you can use the stock rail.. for me i am running c2 software and wanted to use the c2 sri, also i think it looks cleaner with the stock fuil rail..


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_A bit off topic, but why does everyone always choose the driver's side TB. There's much more space on the passenger side. Routing the piping will almost be the same too.

i think its because most people are not on standalone.. so your laff is on the pass side, and if you are running turbo piping from the turbo outlet above the engine then thats where there is room..if it was on the driver side piping would be very long and very messy imho


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*

they both are made very well. What i have noticed is the size of them, the c2 has more displacement for air, and SP is smaller, now this affects performance in some way, i am not sure. I think it affects the distribution of air and time it takes to fill the space.


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Vr6Jamesgti)*

i had to have my c2 sri resurfaced because it leaked and i know of someone else who need it done


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Volkswagen2NR)*

i've installed about 5 C2's and 3 spturbos
never had a problem with re surfacing any of them...heard about it but never a problem


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Yeah the C2 has a bigger plenum area, which is good for low end torque. It also causes clearance problems on Euro Corrados








So I had to get the SPturbo one. 
Is the C2 one tapered toward cyl 1/2 for port balancing? I know Schimmel's is.
I guess there is a chance the C2 ones won't all be 100% flat because of the welding process and that's the advantage of SP's, it's cast and therefore not heat stressed.
Well I'm happy anyway and I know happy C2 users too, so it's all good.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

hmmm never had a problem with a VR corrado hood...
either way...
the sp one is notched 1+2 for clearance for the alt....
c2 is not...it is a bit higher


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I vote SP. I had both intake manifolds. The C2 unit was warped when I received it, and fit poorly with my euro rad support, I returned it. (No, it's not my engine head that was warped, the SP unit sat against the head flush, not a problem there.)
That's not a bash against the company, it's just the way it was.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (xanthus)*

SP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ......its a quality peice....i'm not a SP nuts swinger but bill def. put together a nice mani if i was in the market for a short runner this ones a no brainer.......C2's is a nice peice but its not cast..


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

keep the ideas coming guys. i'm really watching this thread i'll be in the market soon. 
so far i'm leaning towards the c2 mainly because of the clearance in a mk4. plus maybe Chris can chime in c2 might be able to tune my ecu so that i get no code from the sai delete?


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*

Yeah, Chris can do that i ask him about the speed limiter, o2 turn off and SAI turn off so theres no light, i think the charge is $250.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*

Whats the price difference between the two? 
are either of them velocity stacked for equal length?
edit: anyone install a C2 unit on a Mk2?


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (stealthmk1)*

no none of them have veoloicty stacks, My concern also with the distribution of air, in a mk3 and mk4, the mk3 orginally has the air distribution done with the intake to equalize it and the mk4 does it with the cam shaft change.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Jamesgti* »_no none of them have veoloicty stacks, My concern also with the distribution of air, in a mk3 and mk4, the mk3 orginally has the air distribution done with the intake to equalize it and the mk4 does it with the cam shaft change. 

which is why you install MK3 cams with an SRIM....to remove the cam compensation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (LSinLV)*

very true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,yet now you have unequal length runners to intake valves.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*

or get the schimmel 263 cams with his sri.


----------



## MtwcTurbo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*

NGP racing is going to be building my vr they recommended the C2 intake also spoke worlds of C2's programing


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (MtwcTurbo)*

*C2* is the *ONLY programing* to use...end of story!
the rest are jokes.


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (nothing-leaves-stock)*

interesting....Ive decided to go with the SP. The price is about $400 more, little hefty but I like the design more overall. I would like to compare dyno sheets with another vr6turbo using a C2, so we can compare the difference. If anyone is interested PM me so we can compare our setups.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
anyone install a C2 unit on a Mk2?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Anyone install a C2 unit on a Mk2?













_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:31 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_








_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:31 PM 11-20-2007_

Cool. Is this with stock VR fans?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (C2Motorsports)*

do i spy .....well i can't say...


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*

if you get the C-2 manifold is more likely that you'll have to take the manifold to a machine shop to get resurfaced like I had to do with mine. My only problem was that I noticed when the motor was almost ready to go and I had to wait the busy machine shop man and a 2 wheek delay, if you do a search you'll see that this C-2 manifold problem is been going since the manifold came out, I read about it in the past some members in here complanning about this before I bought mine and tought that maybe couple cases happened and that it 'till I got my manifold and had the same problem, I'm sure a lot of people in here had the same problem, got my fixed love the manifold, used the C-2 stge 2 turbo fuel sytem before for my mk3 vr-t also, good to 420 WHP, good parts just hope this help C-2 motor sport to pay atention on this matter little closer, good guys, helped me with a lot of fuel questions on the pass years, I also use the c-2 head spacer, they're all good products, dont take me wrong, I'm just sharing my experience, my vote go to C-2 manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (zwogti)*

I bought my c2 manifold used. The flange was also warped pretty bad. I'm not sure if why the previous owner didn't fix it. I just took mine to our machine shop where I work.............can't beat the price







The rest of the manifold is awsome. Can't wait to finish assembly.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (zwogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zwogti* »_if you get the C-2 manifold is more likely that you'll have to take the manifold to a machine shop to get resurfaced like I had to do with mine. My only problem was that I noticed when the motor was almost ready to go and I had to wait the busy machine shop man and a 2 wheek delay, if you do a search you'll see that this C-2 manifold problem is been going since the manifold came out, I read about it in the past some members in here complanning about this before I bought mine and tought that maybe couple cases happened and that it 'till I got my manifold and had the same problem, I'm sure a lot of people in here had the same problem, got my fixed love the manifold, used the C-2 stge 2 turbo fuel sytem before for my mk3 vr-t also, good to 420 WHP, good parts just hope this help C-2 motor sport to pay atention on this matter little closer, good guys, helped me with a lot of fuel questions on the pass years, I also use the c-2 head spacer, they're all good products, dont take me wrong, I'm just sharing my experience, my vote go to C-2 manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i think some people have had issues with the manifold being warped on the flange, i have not had this issue..for me $$$ was a issue so i only wanted to spend x amount of dollars..so i went with c2..and it ended up working out great for me..


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (sinisterh22a)*

Any manifold like this can be prone to warping when they're welded. The correct thing for the manufacturer to do would be to have them flycut as a last step. Seems like C2 is taking their chances that the wapring is not enough to make a difference, as it only seems to come up in some cases. While it would be nice if they were all flycut that process would certainly add $$ to the final product.


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (MtwcTurbo)*

I've decided to go with the SP, I'll be installing it this weekend. I'll post a picture for the MK4 VR6 guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*

yea definetly let us know. i'm debating which one is in my future.


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Yetti 1.8t)*

HaHa... All I have to say, is any witha MK4 that wants a SP sri on their car.. Have fun putting it on LOL







.... Ill post my pictures of mine later.


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Vr6Jamesgti)*

was it really that bad. i know you have to modify the rad support. what else?


----------



## [email protected]@stvr6 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner (Yetti 1.8t)*

In my case Corrado I had to install aftermarket fans I will snap pics later


_Modified by [email protected]@stvr6 at 1:12 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: C2 or Schimmel short runner ([email protected]@stvr6)*

Pictures Up tonight for those intertested.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Im somewhat having a hard time understanding why many of you prefer the sp manifold because of the fact that it is a casted piece. I understand that with casting, the piece will turn out with little flaws, and fit up great, but why would many of you pay so much for a casted piece? I was recently thumbing through a jdm magazine(maybe superstreet or something like that) and they had an article on intake manifolds. They had prices for all of thier manifolds(cast and fabricated), but the cast pieces were a fraction of the cost of the fabricated ones. There was even a nice cosworth manifold for a 350z that was by far way more extensive than the sp, for about the same price. Other cast manifolds were mostly under $600. I just cant justify paying that much for a cast manifold. Im building my own manifold, but between the two I would go C2 for thier cheaper price and larger plenum volume.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_Im somewhat having a hard time understanding why many of you prefer the sp manifold because of the fact that it is a casted piece. SNIP...

Have you seen inside a SP manifold? It's absolutely smooth at the seams, no casting flash, and the machining is top notch. 
Do I think the SP SRI was worth the money, NO. Do I think the C2 unit is worth the money, NO. I have had both. I don't even think my GT turbo was worth the money.. we're enthusiasts. Chalk it up to mild retardation/P-envy. 
A lot of people already gave their reasons for wanting an SP unit, or a C2 unit.





















For building your own intake - thats the smart money. Good luck keeping the mating surfaces flush.


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

Alright here is my SP intake on a MK4 GTI vr6, pretty much done, i just haven't welded up in new intercooler piping yet and some of the wiring, but its pretty much done. My friend and I have been sqeeuzing in time to finsh it up. I have more pictures if anyone is interested..http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Vr6Jamesgti at 10:36 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_Im somewhat having a hard time understanding why many of you prefer the sp manifold because of the fact that it is a casted piece. 

Because it's a proper CAD designed, flow optimised sand casting with the correct 0.8 of engine capacity plenum volume. That's just one reason.... another reason is it will not burst or fracture under the stress of 40+ psi of boost. And yet another reason is it looks damn sexy









_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_I understand that with casting, the piece will turn out with little flaws, and fit up great, 

True. And look inside Bill's. It makes the OE one look very rough and ready.

_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_but why would many of you pay so much for a casted piece? 

Because they can afford it. Because they believe in the experience and skill that goes into producing it. Some of us like to support small businesses









_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_ There was even a nice cosworth manifold for a 350z that was by far way more extensive than the sp, for about the same price. Other cast manifolds were mostly under $600. I just cant justify paying that much for a cast manifold. Im building my own manifold, but between the two I would go C2 for thier cheaper price and larger plenum volume.

Yes but Cosworth and Nissan are big companies, they will recoup the tooling costs many times over because they are making a part for a mass produced engine. The market Schimmel is catering for is much smaller and much more fickle. It was a gamble and I'm glad he took it.
The C2 is a nice piece of kit, don't get me wrong, but for me the SP intake ticked all the boxes I needed a tick against.....


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_

Because they can afford it. Because they believe in the experience and skill that goes into producing it. Some of us like to support small businesses








Yes but Cosworth and Nissan are big companies, they will recoup the tooling costs many times over because they are making a part for a mass produced engine. The market Schimmel is catering for is much smaller and much more fickle. It was a gamble and I'm glad he took it.



took the words right outta my mouth. Small company like SP has a higher ratio of tooling and design costs, plus lower volum of production, so it has to be made up in cost of the final product.


----------



## SKULLNICK (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

what's wrong with the factory manifold? Where the hell do you kids think your going? Or do you just want to have one to be cool and show the other dorks at your local parking lot hang out?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (SKULLNICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKULLNICK* »_what's wrong with the factory manifold? Where the hell do you kids think your going? Or do you just want to have one to be cool and show the other dorks at your local parking lot hang out?

THe factory manifold is Junk and in the way of everything and and is designed for Low end TQ not upper RPM power
.....just like the stock 2.0 manifolds.....
I like the fit of the C2 manifold as well....
THe SP one is good also.
The C2 just fits better in My opinion and using the stock fuel rail is nice.
the SP rail mounts are iffy


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (SKULLNICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKULLNICK* »_what's wrong with the factory manifold? Where the hell do you kids think your going? Or do you just want to have one to be cool and show the other dorks at your local parking lot hang out?

LOL
i love showing off my dork
25+psi says i need a proper intake


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

lol factory manifold is designed for factory horsepower.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Vr6Jamesgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Jamesgti* »_lol factory manifold is designed for factory horsepower. 

You sir are correct








That's why there are short runners....


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Alright I'm finally done with my SP install, completely now. Heres a picture for my MK4 guys.


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Vr6Jamesgti)*

so now that we see how it looks hows it feel. noticable?


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

I ran my SP intake normally aspirated at first until I got all my FI parts together and believe it or not, I noticed no loss of bottom end response at all.....but at 4000rpm and beyond, it's really nice







Pulls harder than stock manifold.
With a turbo life gets even better because you don't have the throttle being baked to death above the manifold and if you use a nice A/W IC setup like SP's, the boost path is incredibly short so the throttle response is razor


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

Runs smoother, feels better on boost, improved throttle respsone. Doesn't that boost leak on the lower intake manfiold that he stock mk4 one has, that is routed back to the intake. Overall, The car likes it more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Vr6Jamesgti)*

Anybody running no oem fuel rail with c2? Just curious to see what youve done









and heres a pic of one in an mk2 for good measure (not as clean as the one pictured above but i bet its faster







)


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_Anybody running no oem fuel rail with c2? Just curious to see what youve done









and heres a pic of one in an mk2 for good measure (not as clean as the one pictured above but i bet its faster







) 









Here is mine with an aftermarket rail (just not in the car yet)


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (BlownGinster)*

looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_ (not as clean as the one pictured above but i bet its faster







) 


He went 11.8x @ 120ish on a 36lb tune. If I remember right, you went a bit quicker and probably a bit faster, but still... it's not bad for a "show" car


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
He went 11.8x @ 120ish on a 36lb tune. If I remember right, you went a bit quicker and probably a bit faster, but still... it's not bad for a "show" car









I know the car goes well i wasnt being a d!ck more so making myself feel better becuase of the way my engine bay looks compared to his


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_
I know the car goes well i wasnt being a d!ck more so making myself feel better becuase of the way my engine bay looks compared to his









Ha, I hear you. I didn't think you were being a dick. You should see my engine bay... wires everywhere.. and the car doesn't even run (or maybe that's why it doesn't run







)


----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Can we please keep the topic discission aiming towards intake manifold talk only http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank you.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Vr6Jamesgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Jamesgti* »_Can we please keep the topic discission aiming towards intake manifold talk only http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank you. 

No problem, but you apparently already made your decision (since you already bought and installed the Schimmel intake manifold).


----------



## blackonblackk (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Vr6Jamesgti (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (blackonblackk)*

looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What turbo are you using?


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Vr6Jamesgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Jamesgti* »_looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What turbo are you using? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Jamesgti* »_Can we please keep the topic discission aiming towards intake manifold talk only http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank you.


----------



## vr6rocco (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*

has anyone built a dual plenum short runner manifold for a vr6 ? like the 1.8t dalbach intake


----------



## blackonblackk (Jan 20, 2007)

garrett to4-e 60-1 .81 hotside


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (blackonblackk)*

i only went with the SP one b/c i know bill, so i don't have any comments about the C2 short runner.
the SP short runner...
-years of research to put out a superior product to the small vr6 market
-a cast piece with no flaws and is very very consistant with each and every short runner so you know the quality is top notch in every product sent out to the customer
-strong (supported 863whp+)
-shows results
-looks great (comes in raw, glossy, wrinkle, and maybe custom p-coating in the future) 
-you are getting what you paid for
-great business and people to deal with 
built the right way.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

pt ur motor makes my head hurt.... me likeeee


_Modified by dapucker1 at 12:21 AM 12-25-2007_


----------

